# mini poodle breeders in PA/NJ/NY/MD/DC/OH areas?



## BnMmom (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this forum and have never owned any dog before. We live in Central Pennsylvania and we're looking for a miniature poodle for two loving & caring children (ages 5 and 7). Does anyone have any experience or recommendation of reputable breeders of mini poodles in PA/NJ/NY/MD/DC/OH areas? My kids would like a black, or brown (teddy bear), or white mini. Thanks in advance! 
Cindy


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome to PF. Miniature poodles are harder to find than toys or standards.

Do read through the stickies. There is an excellent one for buying a puppy - what to look for in a quality breeder.

I was looking in the same areas that you are and had a difficult time. However I was looking for an older poodle and ended up finding her in at Aerys in North Carolina.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would suggest you look at Murrmaid poodles and Poodles by Pearl, both in Pennsylvania (they are friends and work together). 

Murrmaid Poodles On Line


----------

